# Touchpad dead battery reference.



## chessmaster W/nook

Everything has been fixed by tearing it open and unplugging the battery.
Yes, I did the 'hold home and power for X seconds' and yes I plugged it in. It just won't turn on, any ideas?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## aj316

I had this problem too, it was on the touchstone all day, and when I went to use it, nothing...I left it plugged into the wall charger and it took over an hour plugged in untouched, but eventually the battery smbol came on and it charged and it's working fine again.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook

aj316 said:


> I had this problem too, it was on the touchstone all day, and when I went to use it, nothing...I left it plugged into the wall charger and it took over an hour plugged in untouched, but eventually the battery smbol came on and it charged and it's working fine again.


Same here, it was on the touchstone, but its been plugged in for hours.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Liner81

We had one that was refusing to charge... completely dead. Plugged it into a computer USB port. (The led in the home button lit up, that was the first sign of life)That low trickle charge was enough to get it into the low battery warning screen... charged normally after that.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Soapinmouth

This happens to me sometimes and i just hold all the buttons for 15 seconds at a time over and over and eventually it comes out

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chessmaster W/nook

Liner81 said:


> This happens to me sometimes and i just hold all the buttons for 15 seconds at a time over and over and eventually it comes out
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Tried it.


----------



## dboss

I had this problem a couple weeks ago. I had to let it sit for a few days and let the battery basically discharge. I also found this information on another forum:


> I chatted with someone at HP and they helped me find a soloution. If your HP touchpad is not charging, it may be that you have to reset your plugin i.e. the cylinder that you plug into the wall. To reset it, unplug the cylinder from the outlet, remove the usb cable. You then twist the end of the cylinder with the prongs counter clockwise, then you twist it back to its original position. You don't have to twist it that far until you reach resistance in either direction.
> 
> There you have just reset your plugin, so plug it in directly to a wall outlet and hopefully you will be able to charge your touchpad. The customer service rep said to leave it plugged in for 2 hours to see if it worked or to get back in touch with them...but almost immediately I saw a white light down by the home key that pulsed back and forth.


After resetting the plug and letting it discharge, it seemed to work. It might take a few days depending on how high your charge was.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook

dboss said:


> I had this problem a couple weeks ago. I had to let it sit for a few days and let the battery basically discharge. I also found this information on another forum:
> 
> After resetting the plug and letting it discharge, it seemed to work. It might take a few days depending on how high your charge was.


I'm not even using the cylinder plug, I'll try though.


----------



## noseph

Not using the HP power adapter may be your problem. The TouchPad is known to be very fussy about it's power source.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook

noseph said:


> Not using the HP power adapter may be your problem. The TouchPad is known to be very fussy about it's power source.


Still nothing.


----------



## exponent

Try using a non-HP charger. It might give you an incorrect charger warning, but just let it sit for a few hours and check up on it later. It might still charge despite the charger being non-HP. I don't have this problem but I saw this solution while looking around in the forums. Hope it helps.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook

exponent said:


> Try using a non-HP charger. It might give you an incorrect charger warning, but just let it sit for a few hours and check up on it later. It might still charge despite the charger being non-HP. I don't have this problem but I saw this solution while looking around in the forums. Hope it helps.


I had a non-HP charger at first, and still nothing happened.
Sent from my Droid2 using RootzWiki


----------



## pgzerwer2

No doubt you've try this one too, but some could only get reboot by holding down power button and repeatedly tapping the home button. Seems it usually takes 20 - 30 taps to work.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Doobihowser

Do you have the big battery symbol on the screen at least while its plugged in?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## chessmaster W/nook

Doobihowser said:


> Do you have the big battery symbol on the screen at least while its plugged in?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


Nope, absolutely nothing. I may open it up and see if the battery has charge.
Sent from my Droid2 using RootzWiki


----------



## chessmaster W/nook

pgzerwer2 said:


> No doubt you've try this one too, but some could only get reboot by holding down power button and repeatedly tapping the home button. Seems it usually takes 20 - 30 taps to work.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Tried it.
Sent from my Droid2 using RootzWiki


----------



## chessmaster W/nook

Okay, so I got it to turn on, because I took it apart and took out the battery, but now I only get a back light on the screen, no actual images or anything, and it booted into Android because the volume buttons work. Any ideas?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pgzerwer2

chessmaster W/nook said:


> Okay, so I got it to turn on, because I took it apart and took out the battery, but now I only get a back light on the screen, no actual images or anything, and it booted into Android because the volume buttons work. Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Wish I had followed this more regularly. You could have probably shipped the thing back to HP under warranty and had them fix or replace it under warranty. As far as I have been able to discern, they have not given anyone grief over having Android installed if the issue was related to hardware in any way, and this sure sounds like a hardware issue. Course, now that you opened it up....


----------



## chessmaster W/nook

pgzerwer2 said:


> Wish I had followed this more regularly. You could have probably shipped the thing back to HP under warranty and had them fix or replace it under warranty. As far as I have been able to discern, they have not given anyone grief over having Android installed if the issue was related to hardware in any way, and this sure sounds like a hardware issue. Course, now that you opened it up....


I'm not sure whether or not they'll be able to tell, I'm trying to fix it now though.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chessmaster W/nook

Everything is fixed now, thanks everyone!


----------



## cesar2010

Okay i have the same exact issue nothing goes on i tried opening it sum of the clips broke in the process just wondering how u get yours fixed and how do u disconnect the battery it seemed glued on.. Now since i opened it means i cant send it back to HP? any ideas why it wont even show the battery symbol? i thought it was the usb n charger but tried a different one and no luck. Btw when i plug it in the computer it shows the QHSUSB DLOAD name not palm. Annoyed


----------



## chessmaster W/nook

cesar2010 said:


> Okay i have the same exact issue nothing goes on i tried opening it sum of the clips broke in the process just wondering how u get yours fixed and how do u disconnect the battery it seemed glued on.. Now since i opened it means i cant send it back to HP? any ideas why it wont even show the battery symbol? i thought it was the usb n charger but tried a different one and no luck. Btw when i plug it in the computer it shows the QHSUSB DLOAD name not palm. Annoyed


I followed these steps - http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing-HP-TouchPad-Battery/6082/1 and the battery had to be forcefully taken off the bottom. I ruined my charging coil, but if you are careful it should work. The battery is connected the the motherboard, and it may be messed up and not charging, like mine. You *could* send it to HP, but they may be able to tell that you opened it, if things are broken.


----------



## cesar2010

i gave up the batt might be dead i recall it wouldnt charge on android be4 completely dying. i want to throw it against a wall


----------



## chessmaster W/nook

cesar2010 said:


> i gave up the batt might be dead i recall it wouldnt charge on android be4 completely dying. i want to throw it against a wall


That's why you have to reset the battery, by taking it out. Or sell me the dead touchpad.


----------



## dmplot

Had the same problem with dead battery sign while on charger. Sometimes it could even start Android, but as soon as the charger is removed it will die.

WebOS could not boot because it would turn off before the boot.

I have found that the only "place" where it could charge is "WebOS recovery" with USB sign. Since then, the only way to charge it is WebOS recovery. While in Android OS and WebOS, switched off touchpad - there is no charge...

I have installed some battery widget in Android. It has some additional information about the battery. When the power cord is connected it shows "USB connection" and "Working with battery".

I have tried Alpha 0.6, Alpha 1 and Alpha 2 - it's all the same.

I am very waiting for the solution...


----------



## chessmaster W/nook

dmplot said:


> Had the same problem with dead battery sign while on charger. Sometimes it could even start Android, but as soon as the charger is removed it will die.
> 
> WebOS could not boot because it would turn off before the boot.
> 
> I have found that the only "place" where it could charge is "WebOS recovery" with USB sign. Since then, the only way to charge it is WebOS recovery. While in Android OS and WebOS, switched off touchpad - there is no charge...
> 
> I have installed some battery widget in Android. It has some additional information about the battery. When the power cord is connected it shows "USB connection" and "Working with battery".
> 
> I have tried Alpha 0.6, Alpha 1 and Alpha 2 - it's all the same.
> 
> I am very waiting for the solution...


Sounds like you might have to stay in webOS recovery to charge, or you could try webOS doctoring it back to complete stock.


----------



## dmplot

chessmaster W/nook said:


> Sounds like you might have to stay in webOS recovery to charge, or you could try webOS doctoring it back to complete stock.


I went through the WebOS doctoring, completely removed Android as well as returned WebOS to stock where it is needed to enter all the info, create account, select language.

It still do not charge.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook

dmplot said:


> I went through the WebOS doctoring, completely removed Android as well as returned WebOS to stock where it is needed to enter all the info, create account, select language.
> 
> It still do not charge.


See if HP will fix it for you than. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TrYp.MyNe

Just got my Touchpad back from warranty repair, the battery got too low for the charging circuit to power up, and no icon on the screen, no backlight, no anything, I only use the charging cylinder, and I tried other chargers/cables, plugged into PC, the only thing I could get up was the Qualcomm flashing mode I believe. Power + Vol Down + Menu/Home for 15 seconds. Other than that, no button combos worked. If you have the same issue, try pressing holding the power button and home button. If y ou've tried all button combos, I'm sure you have, then I'd get in touch with Palm Chat Support and have them set you up for a warranty repair, providing yours is still in warranty. Best of luck OP


----------



## chessmaster W/nook

TrYp.MyNe said:


> Just got my Touchpad back from warranty repair, the battery got too low for the charging circuit to power up, and no icon on the screen, no backlight, no anything, I only use the charging cylinder, and I tried other chargers/cables, plugged into PC, the only thing I could get up was the Qualcomm flashing mode I believe. Power + Vol Down + Menu/Home for 15 seconds. Other than that, no button combos worked. If you have the same issue, try pressing holding the power button and home button. If y ou've tried all button combos, I'm sure you have, then I'd get in touch with Palm Chat Support and have them set you up for a warranty repair, providing yours is still in warranty. Best of luck OP


I fixed it a while ago, but had to tear it open and unplug the battery. It broke the inductive charging coil, so I sold my TouchStone.


----------



## dmplot

I think I will try to open and unplug the battery, because I've bought my touchpad from ebay, and no sold-proof documents came with the touchpad...


----------



## David L Christopher Jr

This happend to me last night as i was putting ICS on it. It wouldnt turn on for like an hour.

Does it still load drivers when pulgged in usb to computer.. (holding power and volume up button)
if so, its ON, just the backlight froze.
if not then you might have to resort to tearing apart,

..but i got it working by unplugging it for like 10mins, then pulgged it into main power.
wait like 5 mins and unplugg you power from the wall then plug in again and i waited ..ohhh 15mins about.
then as still plugged into main power from wall, i held in the power button and tapped the menu button and it turned on.

i hope this helps and hope you get it working


----------



## NickD90

UPDATE_5/16/2012: HP voided my warranty [4 months left] when they found out my TP had android on it. I sent it in for repair under warranty and they refused to do anything with it unless I paid a blanket repair charge to the tune of $260.00+. I asked if they could just put a charge on the battery and mail it back and they said they could not do that, and would be sending it back in the same state they received it. Please be advised this will happen to you as well. Keep your batter above 15% always or you might get screwed like me. Now I'm out 130 bucks plus peripherals and deep seeded love for android. sad day ....​
Ok I'm in a serious bind here. Last night I got stuck with an unresponsive touch screen and <10% batter life. I held power+home to firmware hard reset. I then tried to turn on the TP and nothing happened. I placed it on the touchstone over night to see if it would charge enough to boot up but it hasn't. I've had it plugged in with microUSB and the stock charger and it doesn't seem to want to charge at all.

I don't get the charging battery icon, and home + power\power + vol up\power+vol down+home does nothing. I have tried verious lengths of time holding it down up to 2 minutes.

I don't know what to do and I would really appreciate any help I could get.

OS: CM9
update-cm-9-20120428-Nightly​


----------



## nevertells

NickD90 said:


> Ok I'm in a serious bind here. Last night I got stuck with an unresponsive touch screen and <10% batter life. I held power+home to firmware hard reset. I then tried to turn on the TP and nothing happened. I placed it on the touchstone over night to see if it would charge enough to boot up but it hasn't. I've had it plugged in with microUSB and the stock charger and it doesn't seem to want to charge at all.
> 
> I don't get the charging battery icon, and home + power\power + vol up\power+vol down+home does nothing. I have tried verious lengths of time holding it down up to 2 minutes.
> 
> I don't know what to do and I would really appreciate any help I could get.
> 
> OS: CM9
> update-cm-9-20120428-NIG​HTLY


Need a little more information. What happened when you tried pressing power + home?

How long did you try holding that key combination?

When the battery charge gets that low, never use the TouchStone to try to recharge. If fact, I don't recommend letting the battery get that low on charge.

Plug it into the wall charger and give it a couple of hours to build up a charge. When It gets to the point when there is enough of a charge, it will reboot and if CM is the default OS in Moboot, it will boot into that OS. You need to be there to catch it and immediately reboot to WebOS. Once the charge gets over 50%, then if you want to try unplugging the charger from the TP, reboot to Android and plug it back in and see if it will continue recharging. I have also found that the best method of charging your TP is to leave it turned on, plug in the charger and then tap the power button to put the TP to sleep. If you turn the TP off and then plug in the charger or put it on the TouchStone, your TP is going to start back up, boot into CM and probably not charge back up. Good luck.


----------



## NickD90

I've tried every key combination in increments of 15 seconds up to 2 minutes. Nothing happens. No flashing lights on the home button, nothing. I also had it on a regular charger for over 10 hours today. I'm confident its dead as a doornail. I'm going to contact HP and see if i can still get a replacement. Odds are they'll take it back then void my warranty when they find cm9 and moboot on it. joy...


----------



## pgzerwer2

NickD90 said:


> I've tried every key combination in increments of 15 seconds up to 2 minutes. Nothing happens. No flashing lights on the home button, nothing. I also had it on a regular charger for over 10 hours today. I'm confident its dead as a doornail. I'm going to contact HP and see if i can still get a replacement. Odds are they'll take it back then void my warranty when they find cm9 and moboot on it. joy...


If it's hardware problem, like dead battery, they will probably replace without any concern about CM or Moboot. Yet to see a single post about HP voiding warranty over Android.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells

NickD90 said:


> I've tried every key combination in increments of 15 seconds up to 2 minutes. Nothing happens. No flashing lights on the home button, nothing. I also had it on a regular charger for over 10 hours today. I'm confident its dead as a doornail. I'm going to contact HP and see if i can still get a replacement. Odds are they'll take it back then void my warranty when they find cm9 and moboot on it. joy...


Before you give up, have you tried a different wall charger and usb cable. The end cap on the wall charger is designed to be removed. Try twisting it CCW and then CW till it stops. The usb cables are notoriously flakey. I also have never seen HP worry about Android being installed.


----------



## aBrixx

Had this issue today did a live chat with palm. Plug the device into the wall charger and press the power button + center button for 15 seconds should get a low battery image and it will charge


----------



## NickD90

I have tried everything outlined in this thread and thank all of your for your support [including troubleshooting through live chat]. Unfortunately nothing worked and I sent my my Touchpad to HP under warranty. They recieved it and called me stating that they are voiding my warranty because android OS was found on the touchpad. They offered to fix the device for something like 260+ dollars or send it back to me in the state they received it. I asked if they could just put a charge on it and send it back and they said no. Please people be warned!!!


----------



## lee634

If it won't charge and you can't access anything on it. How did HP find out it had Android on it. Surely if it was dead it was dead.

If they have found it to have Android on then either they have managed to get power to it to access the memory or you must have told them. If it's the former then there must be a way of accessing the drive and wiping android and going back to web OS

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## PPossum

THis sucks- mine will not charge or boot. I noticed the charge low and it was still plugged in but the charge would not go up. I have not been using it the past week or two. I didn't try charging it in WebOS but now it may be too late.


----------



## NickD90

lee634 said:


> If it won't charge and you can't access anything on it. How did HP find out it had Android on it. Surely if it was dead it was dead.
> 
> If they have found it to have Android on then either they have managed to get power to it to access the memory or you must have told them. If it's the former then there must be a way of accessing the drive and wiping android and going back to web OS
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


I most definitely didn't tell them Android was on it. They found out using whatever means they found out, and they didn't share that with me. I assume they could have done any number of things like charge it with a special tool or take out the drive and install it into a working touchpad. Going back to webOS is a moot point if the device is faulty and needs some sort of hardware repair since they've already voided my warranty.


----------



## PPossum

I just checked the recent completed listings on eBay and $260 seems to be the going rate for a new 32gb TP. The same price that HP wants to charge you to "fix" yours. That's kinda F'ed-up. There must be someone that can do something for much, much, cheaper(geek squad?). I think I'm in the same boat so I will be anxiously awaiting a solution.

Mine was plugged in but it is possible that either my USB cord or plug adapter fried-out on me without me realizing it until it was too late.


----------



## felixaj

How would they know android is on it if it won't turn on. There must be a way to get it to turn if they found that out. Have them send it back and it may just turn on. If they were able to turn it on and find android, there might be a little charge on the battery now. Just get the touchpad back from HP and see if it works. I have a good feeling about that...

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## NickD90

I was thinking that as well. Hopefully you're right, felixaj. I'll have it back by 4pm today when I get home from work. I'll report back with what I find. Thanks again to everyone in this thread for the support!


----------



## PPossum

As I have been searching this forum and other forums for more info on this issue I came across a few few notable posts and threads thus far.

Over on webos nation there are a few charging troubleshoot options before sending it in or cracking it open that I am going to try over the next week.
http://forums.webosnation.com/android-touchpad/312576-cm9-hp-touchpad-died-what-can-i-do.html

Others crack it open and recharge the battery with an RC car/plane charger or just stop by the local hobbyshop
http://forums.webosnation.com/hp-touchpad-tips-information-resources/311491-how-i-revived-my-dead-touchpad.html

Step by step instructions to open the TP can be found here:
http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing-HP-TouchPad-Battery/6082/1

Concerning HP voiding warranty I have found cases of both yes and no. I did a search of this forum with the word "warranty" and came across posts of both cases.


----------



## NickD90

they sent mine back with a full charge and so far it's doing just fine. Good thing I didn't give those people my money!!


----------



## NickD90

Also verified that they did not in fact void my warranty.


----------



## isaacbro

I just scheduled repair for both of mine and told them I didn't install any 3rd party software. Crossing my fingers it comes back with a full charge and working!! Otherwise I have to go buy two ipads because I'm addicted to tablets.


----------



## scott.ranieri

Try this before you take your tp apart!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Got this solution off another forum and tried it. Worked liked a charm. I was about to throw my tp out the window.

"If you can't pull a charge from the TP wall plug charger, and you know the cheap TP USB cable hasn't gone bad, here is the next thing to try: Go get a standard, low power, USB charger (like for your cellphone, or if need be use your computer's regular USB port). Plug the bugger in on your wimpy little USB cell phone charger and let it trickle charge at that low, 1000mAmp rate for a couple of hours and see what happens. I revived mine doing this, after the TP wall charger did nothing for 14 hours. It appears that if the voltage drops too low, the only way to charge it is using the standard USB voltage and not the higher voltage normally fed out by the TP wall plug or Touchstone. Definitely try this before you go through all the trouble of pulling the thing apart."

I hope this works for you. I just used an htc usb with the htc wall charger. Juiced the tp just enough.


----------



## chicoatc

aBrixx said:


> Had this issue today did a live chat with palm. Plug the device into the wall charger and press the power button + center button for 15 seconds should get a low battery image and it will charge


THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!
I thought I was toast. I did so many combinations of buttons, chargers, and nothing except this worked! Thank you for saving my TP!


----------



## chicoatc

chicoatc said:


> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I thought I was toast. I did so many combinations of buttons, chargers, and nothing except this worked! Thank you for saving my TP!


As a side note, this was after charging my TP for at least 8 hours on 3 different chargers. I use this trick to get the TP to turn on, and viola, I have 100% battery! So the POS charged while plugged in, but just refused to turn on. I guess I will have to remember to charge it and don't let it below 25% again.


----------



## jps12872

My HP Touch-pad went dead after a charging glitch It went completely dead and not responsive with any chargers

##### My Setup #####
HP Tochpad with Android 4.0.3 - Ice Cream Sandwich ClassicNerd Butta v4.0.2

##### Fixes that didn't work for me #####
Tried charging with touchstone charger 12hr charge (Nothing still dead black screen no lights at all.)
Chargering with Stock USB Cable with Stock Power Adaptor 12-16hrs (Nothing still dead black screen no lights at all.)
Trired Both Charging Methods and device was still unresponsive

## Tried the charging methods above in conjuction with ##
## Holdings many diffrent buttons combinations below ##

Power + Home button (Holding 20sec - 1min)
Power + Home + volume up and down (Holding 20sec - 1min)
Power + Volume (Holding 20sec - 1min)
Power only (Holding 20sec - 1min)
Home button only (Holding 20sec - 1min)

All combinations you can think of and nothing worked.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

##### The steps I recall I did right before the device showed life #####

1. Plugged in Stock USB Cable into USB Port on computer
2. Plugged mini USB into HP Touchpad (still nothing)
3. Tried holding HOME button pressed and tapped Power button 30-40 times in rapid persesion
4. Stop and waited (Noting Happend)
5. Unplugged USB from computer and then plugged into the Stock Power adapter thats was already
Plugged into a Power Strip.
6. Saw Home Button start blinking as soon as I plugged it in to the power adaptor.
7. Waited for about 2-3min and then screen cam on with low batter symbol.
8. I let the Touchpad charge for about an hour and checked it and it was booted into android.

The total down time for my touch pad was about 1 day 1/2
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Got a video of what my touchpad looked like during this process unfortunately didn't record me doing these actions
or catching the home button blinking. I didn't grab the cam in time.

My Youtube post





My XDA Forum post
http://forum.xda-dev...41#post27550441


----------



## nevertells

scott.ranieri said:


> My HP Touch-pad went dead after a charging glitch It went completely dead and not responsive with any chargers
> 
> ##### My Setup #####
> HP Tochpad with Android 4.0.3 - Ice Cream Sandwich ClassicNerd Butta v4.0.2
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Got a video of what my touchpad looked like during this process unfortunately didn't record me doing these actions
> or catching the home button blinking. I didn't grab the cam in time.
> 
> My Youtube post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My XDA Forum post
> http://forum.xda-dev...41#post27550441


Lessons learned here, don't let your TouchPad charge fell below 20% before charging it back up. Install JC Sullins charger fix here:

http://goo.im/devs/j...0607-signed.zip

If you don't install the charger fix, never, ever boot your TouchPad into CM while the wall charger is plugged in, it won't charge.

BTW, after market and cell phone chargers at best put out 500mA of power same as plugging into the PC. There has to be a special circuit in the charger or the charging cable for it to charge at the full rate on a TouchPad.


----------



## isaacbro

I sent in two HP Touchpads after using chat support saying neither one charged. We tested with wall charge, usb charger, did the adapter reset thing and still nothing. They both had Android 7 installed. Both came back in under a week, fully charged and reset to WebOs. SWEEEEET. When these die after the warranty I'm getting a Samsung.


----------



## nevertells

isaacbro said:


> I sent in two HP Touchpads after using chat support saying neither one charged. We tested with wall charge, usb charger, did the adapter reset thing and still nothing. They both had Android 7 installed. Both came back in under a week, fully charged and reset to WebOs. SWEEEEET. When these die after the warranty I'm getting a Samsung.


Why did they get into that condition?


----------



## nathlas

nevertells said:


> DO NOT turn your TouchPad off and then plug it in to charge! Here is what will most likely happen, plugging it will start it back up and unless you have Moboot set to boot to WebOS, your TP will boot into CM9 and will not charge. I have tested this many times on mine and several friends TP's and it happens every time. If you need to charge your TP while in Android, leave it on, plug it in and tap the power button to put it to sleep. You might want to turn off wifi to allow your TP to charge faster.
> 
> I can't speak to any other rom or kernel other than CM9. If you are running AOKP or Bricked, CN or CherryKang, you might want to test this and report back what you find.
> 
> Hopefully the CM team will resolve this, but until then, if you want to avoid at least one cause of charging issues, heed this warning.


Hi guys.

Before sleeping I left the TP on the touchstone to charge and the clock appeared so I knew that touchstone was charging as it should .

Then I turned off the power button and when I woke up the TP was completely dead.
I tried every hard reset combination .....not working. I tried every charging method*** for some minutes...not working.
I know that my original charger is working because my HP Pre3 is charging perfectly on connect and I suppose that touchstone is working as TP is getting warm on the back .

*My TP is running the cm-9-20120623-NIGHTLY-tenderloin* version.

I presume that is a drained problem as resets are not working. Not even the plug mark is appeared...(could it be something else apart energy drain ? )

What should I do ? I am completely lost now....

*** car charger, original charger with cable, original charger with touchstone, pre3's charger even if it's not the right voltage.


----------



## nevertells

One last thing to try. Plug the TP into the stock charger. If you get the blinking led in the home button or not, hold the power button and tap the home button 15 to 30 times in a row. Pray for an HP logo. If this does not work, leave the TP plugged in for at least 30 minutes, keeping an eye on it the whole time just in case it starts to boot up. If it does, stop the countdown in moboot by pressing the volume key. Select WebOS and press the home key to boot it. Let it charge until 100%. If the TP does not boot during the 30 minutes charging, press the power button and tap the home key again like before. Lastly, contact HP and tell them it won't charge. Don't tell them you installed Android. Play along with their trouble shooting suggestions then send it back for repair.


----------



## mikestefoy

I have just had the problem of a dead touchpad.

I have been posting on the unofficial board, but thats now been closed, as eyeballer has moved to the official board.
nothing I did would bring the bloody thing back to life.
In the end I took it apart, measured 2.85volts on the battery, which is way too low.
As an experienced electronics engineer, I felt able to play around.
I took out the battery, gave it about 3 or 4 hours @1Amp charge, the voltage then went upt to 3.56 volts, so above the 3.2v low level
I always seemed to get a strange effect of sometimes the DVM across the battery would read a sensible value, at other times it was zero.
is there some circuitry inside the battery ?
Anyway, I drilled a very small hole in the case (2mm diameter), and attached a wire to the battery +ve, and made a connector so when I clicked the case back together, I could measure the voltage, and externally charge the battery, to kick start it again if needed.
I am using the -ve supply on the usb micro socket ( that way I only need a single small hole to connect).
so, I measured the voltage with the thing re-assembled, and its zero volts ( bugger !, maybe i have done something wrong).
As a last resort, I connected externally -ve wire to the usb plug screen metal part, connected +3.5volts from a power supply to the hole I made, and pressed the ON button.
Voila !!, the touchpad came to life boots and shows the battery at 61% full.
I cant believe that the charging circuitry measures the battery voltage, and if its gets too low, refuses to charge, that would be just plain dumb !!!!!
, but maybe my applying that external 3.5 volts, enable the charging circuitry to wake up !!!!
I have taken photos of my mods, and will post them in a few days.

I am coming to the conclusion that hp really screwed up with the battery charging/detection circuitry, and thats why we are seeing so many problems.

*Maybe thats why hp killed the thing !!!*


----------



## nathlas

nevertells said:


> One last thing to try. Plug the TP into the stock charger. If you get the blinking led in the home button or not, hold the power button and tap the home button 15 to 30 times in a row. Pray for an HP logo. If this does not work, leave the TP plugged in for at least 30 minutes, keeping an eye on it the whole time just in case it starts to boot up. If it does, stop the countdown in moboot by pressing the volume key. Select WebOS and press the home key to boot it. Let it charge until 100%. If the TP does not boot during the 30 minutes charging, press the power button and tap the home key again like before. Lastly, contact HP and tell them it won't charge. Don't tell them you installed Android. Play along with their trouble shooting suggestions then send it back for repair.


Well you're my man nevertells !! Thank you so much for your advice.

I did what you propose me but with a small difference.

This is the way that revived my so dead TP :

I charged for at least 15 hours the TP with a handsfree mini USB charger at 5v, 0.7mA (instead for the original TP charger of 2mA).

Then I holded the power button and pushed rapidly 15-20 times the home button.
I did the opposite holding the home button and pushed rapidly 15-20 times the power button.

I really do not know which one of these two combinations make the TP wake up. 
After two-three minutes after my attempts the plug icon appeared on the screen and I rapidly connected with the original TP charger via cable. Home button was glowing for first time after days.
After half an hour moboot menu appeared and I choosed fast to boot on the webos. That's it !! 
It now is charging on webos nice and easy. To be sure that I am not going to live this situation again I choosed to boot on Webos by default instead of ICS through Cyboot.
Till these wonderfull guys stabilize the ICS for the TP use cyboot to avoid such problems.

Thanks again nevertells.


----------



## GansitoLoco

scott.ranieri said:


> ... next thing to try: Go get a standard, low power, USB charger (like for your cellphone, or if need be use your computer's regular USB port). Plug the bugger in on your wimpy little USB cell phone charger and let it trickle charge at that low, 1000mAmp rate for a couple of hours and see what happens. ...


That worked for me the first two times -- but took more like 18-24 hours for me ( Why twice?!?! -- I got kids. )


----------



## GansitoLoco

Here is my story in case it helps anyone.
I have a 16GB HP Touchpad -- put on CM7 - gingerbread - running for several months.
I do not have the Touchstone charger. I have 2 young ones that love the tablet - I let them use it all the time, but they have trouble plugging the micro-USB charger into the Touchpad.

It died - twice, yes twice! I recovered it with a cell phone charger. Original USB cable from HP is junk. Replaced with another junk cable - replaced again with a good cable.

Went on annual fishing trip, couple days later wife and kids went on vacation. I came home and found Touchpad NOT on the charger ( as I asked ). It was dead. Tried cellphone charger for days, tried original charger for days, tried a different cellphone charge for days. Tried all the button combos i had read about to date.

IMPORTANT DIFFERENCE: This time I got the battery Icon with the Question Mark. I never had that before. I could also get the flashing home button ( alternating LED, left right ), but I could never get the low battery icon. Read many more forums and read about the 1 year warranty ( What the ??? I thought I only had 90 days )

My beautiful wonderful wife called HP support. We had to pay $14.95 for trouble shooting, then if they determined it was a hardware fault it would be covered under warranty. I asked "What else could it be?" The rep said if it is a boot failure then it is not covered. I asked - What is a boot failure? He then told me - "Well, if you put android on it or something like that." -- I just said Oh, OK let's do the trouble shooting -- gave CC info thinking I would send it in for "Trouble Shooting" -- Trouble shooting was nothing more than him walking me through some very rudimentary steps. During these steps we got it back to the flashing LED. He told me to leave it like that and it should boot up automatically within 4 hours. At that point i told him I had read the HP forums and been through all these steps. I told him sometimes I could get the flashing home button and sometimes I got the battery with the question mark [?]. At that point he said - "Oh, that is definitely a hardware fault then." HP sent me a prepaid UPS shipping package -- arrived the next morning!! I sent it in last week, and i am still waiting for return. He did say it is possible I could get another "refurbished" HP, and not my original.

My question is - do the experts here agree it is a hardware fault if you get the battery with the question mark [?] icon? Has anyone recovered a Touchpad from this state without opening it to recharge directly to the battery?


----------



## GansitoLoco

mikestefoy said:


> ...
> I cant believe that the charging circuitry measures the battery voltage, and if its gets too low, refuses to charge, that would be just plain dumb !!!!!
> ...
> I have taken photos of my mods, and will post them in a few days.
> I am coming to the conclusion that hp really screwed up with the battery charging/detection circuitry, and thats why we are seeing so many problems.
> *Maybe thats why hp killed the thing !!!*


Yes it is dumb!

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE post as much detail / photos on your hardware mod as possible.

HP didn't kill it because of hardware issues -- they killed it because they are just plain dumb!


----------



## rsandor

Just wanted to put in my $0.02. I had the same dead touchpad issue. I think it occured because the ROM I was running (ClassicNerd 4.0.4) had some battery draining/charging problems. First time battery ran down, and it refused to boot, I had a friend with a Touchstone. He was able to charge it and get it up and running. However, he left it overnight and by the time I got the Touchpad back from him it discharged again.This time it would not charge from a Touchstone.

Went through all the boot combinations. Finally, I removed the battery and checked, sure enough the battery was down to 2.6V. I tried slow trickle charging it externally, but I think the battery has some sort of charging circuitry that messes with external charging. Long story short, Once I got the battery up to 3.5V it seems to have dropped to 0, and I could not charge the battery back. I'll be interested to see how mikestefoy was able to charge his.

So, I bought a replacement battery from Fleabay. Hooked up, same thing, would not boot, light up or anything. Hooking up via a the HP USB cable to my computer gave the familiary 3 bings, and the driver refused to load. Tried all the boot combinations, same thing.

I was just about to give up, and I plugged the Touchpad into my computer one last time, making the last connection the large USB connection (and not the microUSB on the Touchpad) and I'll be dang, it lit up. I got it to boot into WebOS, and then charged it on a Touchstone. Once I got a full charge, I changed the ROM to the latest CM9 daily.

Been working perfectly ever since.

If mikestefoy is able to get his pictures and description of how he charged his battery, that would be welcome news.

So, one more suggestion, though I have no idea why it worked, was to connect the Touchpad to your computer using the stock HP cable, but make the last connection to the computer end.

Just wanted to give hope to any fellow travelers who Touchpad's won't boot because of low battery levels.


----------



## nevertells

GansitoLoco said:


> My question is - do the experts here agree it is a hardware fault if you get the battery with the question mark [?] icon? Has anyone recovered a Touchpad from this state without opening it to recharge directly to the battery?


Isn't that what HP tech support told you?

Can't help you with the battery with a ? issue, but I really believe that too many of you are forgetting that the TouchPad was designed to run WebOS not Android. So why is everyone here surprised that Android might have issues with the charging circuits? JC Sullins just fixed the problem of the TP not charging if Android was booted up while the charger is plugged in. Let's all be smart about this, an issue has been identified that I'm pretty sure the CM team is aware of. So until they figure it out and write a fix, here are a few rules to follow:

DON'T let your TP discharge to zero. 
DON'T let it sit on the TouchStone over night. 
DON'T let your small kids play with it unsupervised. 
Do recharge when the battery gets down ot 20%. 
Do recharge as soon as you are done for the day regardless of the % of charge. If you are not going to charge it, TURN IT OFF!!! 
Lithium ion battery life is reduced by deep discharging it, so DON'T DO THAT! 
Lithium ion batteries should be maintained in a fully charged condition, so if you plan to not use it for a while, charge to 100% before putting it away.


----------



## gsr18

nevertells said:


> DON'T let it sit on the TouchStone over night.


Curious as to why not? I leave mine on it all the time (tho if I'm tempting fate I could stop lol)


----------



## bcr2873

Thanks! I thought I would share my experience.

I typically run 2-3 builds behind the nightly builds. I went to bed and didn't get the Touchpad centered, but it was fully charged. I woke up and it was dead with no sign of life. I tried all the button combinations and nothing. Put it on the Touchstone and went to work. I basically left it on the Touchstone for 2-3 days and periodically tried all the button combinations. I didn't have the wall charger as I was traveling, but when I got home I put it on the wall charger for 12 hours. Tried the button combinations and nothing. I plugged it into my computer and the home button started going through an alternating blinking sequence. I waited a couple minutes and transferred it to a wall charger. After a few minutes the screen lit up with the low battery signal. I will leave it there for a few hours and cross my fingers.


----------



## alipattt

I was just about to give up, and I plugged the Touchpad into my computer one last time, making the last connection the large USB connection (and not the microUSB on the Touchpad) and I'll be dang, it lit up. I got it to boot into WebOS, and then charged it on a Touchstone. Once I got a full charge, I changed the ROM to the latest CM9 daily.

Been working perfectly ever since.

* rsandor, you are a frigging genius!*


----------



## captnshacky

i had the same issue with my battery not charging. sent it back to hp with cm7i nstalled. they fixed the issue and then wiped my tp back to factory. they could have cared less about cm7. im assuming because it is a hardware issue having android didnt matter.


----------



## nevertells

gsr18 said:


> Curious as to why not? I leave mine on it all the time (tho if I'm tempting fate I could stop lol)


Like I said in my original post, "I really believe that too many of you are forgetting that the TouchPad was designed to run WebOS not Android. So why is everyone here surprised that Android might have issues with the charging circuits?" I have seen numerous posts in these forums where folks have put their TP in the TouchStone and next morning, it's fully discharged. They are not sure why, could be placement on the TS, a rom that as an issue with charging the TP, who knows, but if you want to risk loosing use of your TP or an expensive repair, then knock yourself out and leave it on the TS.


----------



## nevertells

captnshacky said:


> i had the same issue with my battery not charging. sent it back to hp with cm7i nstalled. they fixed the issue and then wiped my tp back to factory. they could have cared less about cm7. im assuming because it is a hardware issue having android didnt matter.


Are you sure they sent you back the TP you sent in? Be forewarned, folks have had warranty service refused when the repair facility found Android installed. So if you can remove it before returning it, do so.


----------



## nevertells

alipattt said:


> I was just about to give up, and I plugged the Touchpad into my computer one last time, making the last connection the large USB connection (and not the microUSB on the Touchpad) and I'll be dang, it lit up. I got it to boot into WebOS, and then charged it on a Touchstone. Once I got a full charge, I changed the ROM to the latest CM9 daily.
> 
> Been working perfectly ever since.
> 
> * rsandor, you are a frigging genius!*


Be ware of the do's and don'ts I suggested in the post above.


----------



## captnshacky

nevertells said:


> Are you sure they sent you back the TP you sent in? Be forewarned, folks have had warranty service refused when the repair facility found Android installed. So if you can remove it before returning it, do so.


yep they sent back the same one. had a nasty scratch on the back that was still there.


----------



## cobjones

Just did a live chat and will be sending in mine, so I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## brandonloves

I've been having a charging issue for a couple months. I left it on charge(or so I thought) and came back to a dead tp. I've tried ev-er-y-thing.
the only sign of life it has is when I try to plug it into my computer after pressing power + vol down (or is it up? it's the right vol button when the vol keys are facing up)
I get the usb connection sound and then a thing pops up and says the qhsusb dload driver can't be found. I finally found a driver that seems to work, but I can't start the next step in webos doctor as the next button is grayed out and restarting the novacom service doesnt fix that either.

I have contacted HP and they are sending me a box, so I'm hoping I'll be one of the lucky ones who gets off easy with a refurb and they don't say anything about the cm9 android OS. "Gary" on the chat said I was under warranty unless a 3rd party OS was found and I would be charged. I said ok, hoping to not arise any suspicion. 
I'm almost tempted to find some way to damage it further so they'll have to replace the main board and not see the software lol.


----------



## nevertells

brandonloves said:


> I've been having a charging issue for a couple months. I left it on charge(or so I thought) and came back to a dead tp. I've tried ev-er-y-thing.
> the only sign of life it has is when I try to plug it into my computer after pressing power + vol down (or is it up? it's the right vol button when the vol keys are facing up)
> I get the usb connection sound and then a thing pops up and says the qhsusb dload driver can't be found. I finally found a driver that seems to work, but I can't start the next step in webos doctor as the next button is grayed out and restarting the novacom service doesnt fix that either.
> 
> I have contacted HP and they are sending me a box, so I'm hoping I'll be one of the lucky ones who gets off easy with a refurb and they don't say anything about the cm9 android OS. "Gary" on the chat said I was under warranty unless a 3rd party OS was found and I would be charged. I said ok, hoping to not arise any suspicion.
> I'm almost tempted to find some way to damage it further so they'll have to replace the main board and not see the software lol.


Try plugging it into your wall charger for an hour or two and then hold the power button and press the home button 15 to 30 times in succession quickly. More than one person has said that this got them going. This is said to be suggested by HP tech support as a last ditch effort to get it going.

I'm curious, what date rom do you have installed?


----------



## rsandor

brandonloves said:


> I've been having a charging issue for a couple months. I left it on charge(or so I thought) and came back to a dead tp. I've tried ev-er-y-thing.
> the only sign of life it has is when I try to plug it into my computer after pressing power + vol down (or is it up? it's the right vol button when the vol keys are facing up)
> I get the usb connection sound and then a thing pops up and says the qhsusb dload driver can't be found. I finally found a driver that seems to work, but I can't start the next step in webos doctor as the next button is grayed out and restarting the novacom service doesnt fix that either.
> 
> I have contacted HP and they are sending me a box, so I'm hoping I'll be one of the lucky ones who gets off easy with a refurb and they don't say anything about the cm9 android OS. "Gary" on the chat said I was under warranty unless a 3rd party OS was found and I would be charged. I said ok, hoping to not arise any suspicion.
> I'm almost tempted to find some way to damage it further so they'll have to replace the main board and not see the software lol.


Just for checking, try my trick of connecting it to your computer, but make the last connection the large USB connector (not the micro USB connector on the Touchpad). Use the HP Touchpad OEM cable. You might want to remove the driver that you recently installed just in case it's the wrong one.

I was stuck in the same spot, about to trash my Touchpad, and tried every reboot trick in the book. When I tried connecting by making the final connection via the microUSB, I would get the qsusb driver error message too. When I made the final connection on the large USB cable, the Touchpad magically went to the boot loader. I then chose to boot to WebOS. From there, I gave my Touchpad a full charge before I attempted anything else.


----------



## iPETE

I just want to share how i charge my TP.
If it drain 0% on CM9, sometime it will not charge.
My finding is...
When it has enought juice, it will try to restart and of course, default boot is CM9 not webos. Since it's 0% in CM9 it will try to shut down and restart again. So the cycle continues.

You have to basically watch and wait for the boot option and choose WebOS.
It seems only on WebOS that it will charge when 0%. I had charge in CM9 for 2 nights and still 0%.

Try it if haven't try this method and have already try other suggestion.


----------



## cobjones

Got my "coffin" today and it will be mailed in tomorrow.

Just for everyone's information - the chat rep did not mention third party anything when speaking with him.

BTW I saw the above posts, and will tell you none of the tricks worked for me, but I had the battery with the question mark problem, not just a no turn on problem.


----------



## brandonloves

nevertells said:


> Just for checking, try my trick of connecting it to your computer, but make the last connection the large USB connector (not the micro USB connector on the Touchpad). Use the HP Touchpad OEM cable. You might want to remove the driver that you recently installed just in case it's the wrong one.
> 
> I was stuck in the same spot, about to trash my Touchpad, and tried every reboot trick in the book. When I tried connecting by making the final connection via the microUSB, I would get the qsusb driver error message too. When I made the final connection on the large USB cable, the Touchpad magically went to the boot loader. I then chose to boot to WebOS. From there, I gave my Touchpad a full charge before I attempted anything else.


If I remove the driver it won't even recognize at all, just asks for the driver...


----------



## jjred1977

I went to use my Touchpad with CM9 installed and saw the charge battery symbol. It had set on our dresser most of the day on without charging. I asked my wife to place my Touchpad back on the Touchstone charger where it normally sits. The next morning I went to use the Touchpad and it won't come on. Its completely dead with a black screen. It must have never took any type of charge. I've tried multiple button combinations and those didn't work. I tried charging it with the HP usb attached to my computer for 8 hours and that did nothing. I'm now using the HP a/c charger and Hp cord. I've left it at home charging. Maybe in 8-10 hours after I get home from work it will turn on?

I just found out about the charging issue with Touchpads but my build version of CM9 is only a couple of weeks old. That was the first time the battery had ever gotten that low.

Anyone have any experience or suggestions with a totally discharged Touchpad?


----------



## cobjones

Tons of posts on this. Make sure your Usb charger is working.

Leave it plugged in until you get some sort of screen response. It could take a day or more.

If you get a battery symbol with a lightning bolt you are good to go.

If you get one with a battery then you will have to send it in for repair.

Just search this forum in the first and second Page and you should see about 10 other posts with suggestions.


----------



## mikestefoy

I let mine totally go flat. it just refused to come alive again.
I took the thing apart, and modded it, with a wire/socket so I could charge it externally.
If it gets too discharged, the charging circuitry refuses to bring the battery back to life, what a stupid design !!
I read stories of the battery being needed to be replaced if it gets too discharged.
Mine has been fine since, and I know that if ever i let it go flat, I can revive it.
I posted loads of photos of how to make the mod, just search for my username


----------



## chicoatc

jjred1977 said:


> I went to use my Touchpad with CM9 installed and saw the charge battery symbol. It had set on our dresser most of the day on without charging. I asked my wife to place my Touchpad back on the Touchstone charger where it normally sits. The next morning I went to use the Touchpad and it won't come on. Its completely dead with a black screen. It must have never took any type of charge. I've tried multiple button combinations and those didn't work. I tried charging it with the HP usb attached to my computer for 8 hours and that did nothing. I'm now using the HP a/c charger and Hp cord. I've left it at home charging. Maybe in 8-10 hours after I get home from work it will turn on?
> 
> I just found out about the charging issue with Touchpads but my build version of CM9 is only a couple of weeks old. That was the first time the battery had ever gotten that low.
> 
> Anyone have any experience or suggestions with a totally discharged Touchpad?


I had this problem a few weeks ago and thought my Touchpad was toast. What worked for me is this: Plug in the touchpad to the standard wall charger (not the touchstone), then while plugged in, hold the "Power" and "Home/Center" button together for 30 seconds then let go. All of a sudden the charging symbol came on the screen. Then you should be able to power on like normal. You may find (like I did) that your battery is 100% once it boots. Hope this works for you.


----------



## readercolorado

I had this problem for three days. I wish I could give credit, but I can't remember with all the searching. Boot the tablet but instead of your android ROM choose to boot into HP Touchpad. I know it has been awhile. Once it charges past 10% you can then reboot into android, but I waited until 100% to play it safe. Good luck.


----------



## Brawlking

yeah, charge in webOS on the wall charger, usually fixes silly battery issues.


----------



## halfelite

I had this same issue and i tried everything from holding buttons, the thing that finally worked I found on the webos forum, The wall wart plug for the hp comes apart and i guess it can lose contact just twist there the prongs are and it pulls apart I pulled it apart then put it back together and power light started blinking like normal.


----------



## just4sc

brandonloves said:


> Got my "coffin" today and it will be mailed in tomorrow.
> 
> Just for everyone's information - the chat rep did not mention third party anything when speaking with him.
> 
> BTW I saw the above posts, and will tell you none of the tricks worked for me, but I had the battery with the question mark problem, not just a no turn on problem.


Did you get it sent back yet? I have the same problem...nothing charges it...tried eveything...I think I'll need to go your route...


----------



## comp160

My 2 cents and battery revival story

Many, many thanks to all who participate in this forum (and the developers). What I did below is based on what you have all taught me.

I had the same issue while running one of the nightlies from last week. I had the TP on the Touchstone overnight (as usual) and in the morning it was totally dead. I did a bunch of rounds with the various chargers (Touchstone, wall charger, computer USB, cell phone). One thing that I noticed was that with the Touchstone charger the unit would get warm (not observable with the other chargers). I figured it was charging but there was no sign of life according to the usual various button combinations (only holding the buttons). At one point I put the unit on the Touchstone for about 2 hours and it became warm. I then proceeded to hold the power button down and pushed the home button about 15-20 times and I saw the home button flashing. I now placed the unit back on the Touchstone charger and in about 10-15 minutes the low battery icon came on. I then tried to charge it using the wall charger and after about an hour it rebooted and showed 2% battery charge. I do not know the circuitry inside of the unit, but to revive it, it appears to be a multi-step process that requires some manual participation to progress through the steps. It seems that it needs to get some amount of charge into the battery before it can awaken into the initial flashing home button state and then be charged to the point where the low battery icon comes on and can then be charged to the point where it will boot, into CM9 in this case. If I had to come up with a basic procedure it would be as follows;

1. Attempt to use available chargers until you find one that will indicate some type of battery charging indicated by it becoming warm on the back of the unit. Let it charge this way for an hour or so.
2. Try holding the power button on while rapidly pushing the home button 15-20 times and hopefully the home button will begin flahing.
3. Reattach (or remain attached) the unit to the charger that was used where the unit became warm (step 1)
4. The low battery icon should then come on, and if the unit is allowed to charge for a while (1-2 hours), the unit may just boot up into CM9.

Again, I really appreciate all of the help that everyone has provided.


----------



## just4sc

comp160 said:


> My 2 cents and battery revival story
> 
> Many, many thanks to all who participate in this forum (and the developers). What I did below is based on what you have all taught me.
> 
> I had the same issue while running one of the nightlies from last week. I had the TP on the Touchstone overnight (as usual) and in the morning it was totally dead. I did a bunch of rounds with the various chargers (Touchstone, wall charger, computer USB, cell phone). One thing that I noticed was that with the Touchstone charger the unit would get warm (not observable with the other chargers). I figured it was charging but there was no sign of life according to the usual various button combinations (only holding the buttons). At one point I put the unit on the Touchstone for about 2 hours and it became warm. I then proceeded to hold the power button down and pushed the home button about 15-20 times and I saw the home button flashing. I now placed the unit back on the Touchstone charger and in about 10-15 minutes the low battery icon came on. I then tried to charge it using the wall charger and after about an hour it rebooted and showed 2% battery charge. I do not know the circuitry inside of the unit, but to revive it, it appears to be a multi-step process that requires some manual participation to progress through the steps. It seems that it needs to get some amount of charge into the battery before it can awaken into the initial flashing home button state and then be charged to the point where the low battery icon comes on and can then be charged to the point where it will boot, into CM9 in this case. If I had to come up with a basic procedure it would be as follows;
> 
> 1. Attempt to use available chargers until you find one that will indicate some type of battery charging indicated by it becoming warm on the back of the unit. Let it charge this way for an hour or so.
> 2. Try holding the power button on while rapidly pushing the home button 15-20 times and hopefully the home button will begin flahing.
> 3. Reattach (or remain attached) the unit to the charger that was used where the unit became warm (step 1)
> 4. The low battery icon should then come on, and if the unit is allowed to charge for a while (1-2 hours), the unit may just boot up into CM9.
> 
> Again, I really appreciate all of the help that everyone has provided.


I tried all that with mine...even found a way to use the TS and the OEM charger together hoping once it "kicked in" the TS would charge it up (I've had multiple success with charging a dead TP with the TS - just as long as the big battery with the lightning bolt shows up once the TP is connected to any charger). But this time nothing worked (no big battery with bolt). So I bite the bullet and started a chat session with Palm Support. Gave them all the needed information and told them that I've tried all the debugging methods discussed in the support forums. They didn't ask nor mention anything about "foreign" OS installs and I did not volunteer any additional information. They sent me the return materials and I shipped it back to them last Saturday. I checked my email today and I notice that I have a shipment coming from HP via next day delivery (I have MY UPS Choice setup). I have not yet seen any email from HP so I don't know if they've fixed it or are just returning my TP since they found that I have a "foreign" OS on it. But for them to see the foreign OS they have to have charged the TP some and I'm hoping that there's enough charge on it when I get it back so I can charge it up.

Fingers crossed.

*EDIT*:

Woohoo! Just got this email from them. No mention of any warranty issues - interesting that they say "a device has been shipped"....does that mean that they weren't able to fix mine and replaced it with a refurb??? Guess I'll find out tomorrow.

*Dear XXXXX,*
*Your recent order S1-51137xxxxxx with HP has been processed and a device has been shipped to you.

Your device had been shipped by UPS and your tracking number is 1Z105xxxxxxxxxx. To track your shipment, please refer to the shipper's website.

Do not reply back to this email address. This is an unmonitored mailbox. If you require support assistance, go to www.palm.com/support to locate the appropriate support department for your product.*


----------



## Cornflake

Yeah I done the exact same thing as just4sc, and I got an email today saying that they have shipped my TP back too with the tracking number. Fingers crossed that it'll come back working, because there should be no way for them to figure out the OS without actually having it up and running.

Will update you guys once I get it back!


----------



## just4sc

Cornflake said:


> Yeah I done the exact same thing as just4sc, and I got an email today saying that they have shipped my TP back too with the tracking number. Fingers crossed that it'll come back working, because there should be no way for them to figure out the OS without actually having it up and running.
> 
> Will update you guys once I get it back!


Just curious if your email said the same thing - "a device has been shipped"....


----------



## Cornflake

just4sc said:


> Just curious if your email said the same thing - "a device has been shipped"....


Your recent order S1-5113xxxx with HP has been processed and a device has been shipped to you.

Pretty much the same message as yours.


----------



## Zzed

Cornflake said:


> Your recent order S1-5113xxxx with HP has been processed and a device has been shipped to you.
> 
> Pretty much the same message as yours.


yes, I got that too... it's just an automated script from the service center stating they sent it back (your order).


----------



## Cornflake

Well I got it back, but they done a factory wipe on it so everything that was in it is gone. But it works again now!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## just4sc

Cornflake said:


> Well I got it back, but they done a factory wipe on it so everything that was in it is gone. But it works again now!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Are you sure they sent the same one back? Or did they send you another refurb unit?

Mine has been delivered but I'm at work....


----------



## Cornflake

Nope definitely mine. I had a casing around it, so I know it's mine. I think they replaced the battery probably or something, because the screen felt a bit loose on the right side - let me know if you get the same thing when you check.


----------



## just4sc

Cornflake said:


> Nope definitely mine. I had a casing around it, so I know it's mine. I think they replaced the battery probably or something, because the screen felt a bit loose on the right side - let me know if you get the same thing when you check.


Yep. Just as you said. They did a factory wipe. I checked the s/n and it's the same. I did noticed that they nicked the corner of tablet and chipped some paint off but I guess I shouldn't complain since they could have just sent it back without doing anything once they found the CM9 load on the tab.


----------



## nevertells

Cornflake said:


> Yep. Just as you said. They did a factory wipe. I checked the s/n and it's the same. I did noticed that they nicked the corner of tablet and chipped some paint off but I guess I shouldn't complain since they could have just sent it back without doing anything once they found the CM9 load on the tab.


What are you guys doing that lets your TouchPad become fully discharged?


----------



## Cornflake

Actually, I was in Canada on holiday. I went out and left my TouchPad at the hotel to and left it charging, but when I came back it showed the dead battery sign and no matter how long I left it to charge it stayed there







When I left it to charge to begin with, it still had battery life to operate. So no clue what happened.

I had just assumed at the time it couldn't charge because of the power outlets or something there?


----------



## nevertells

Cornflake said:


> Actually, I was in Canada on holiday. I went out and left my TouchPad at the hotel to and left it charging, but when I came back it showed the dead battery sign and no matter how long I left it to charge it stayed there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I left it to charge to begin with, it still had battery life to operate. So no clue what happened.
> 
> I had just assumed at the time it couldn't charge because of the power outlets or something there?


You may have a defective usb cable, the removable cap on the wall charger might be loose, or the cap itself might be defective, the wall charger might be defective. Try substituting the cable, and charger. You can plug it into your desktop PC, just remember that only charges at 500mA compared to the wall charger at 2000mA.

Doesn't Canada have the same electrical specs at the U.S?


----------



## Cornflake

The USB charger was working fine to charge my phone, but not the tablet. So I don't know if that was the issue or not...


----------



## Zzed

Cornflake said:


> The USB charger was working fine to charge my phone, but not the tablet. So I don't know if that was the issue or not...


When troubleshooting charging issues o HP touchpad, I've found it useful to see what rate of charge is actually occuring. This can be quantified using some terminal command lines. Thankfully jcsullins has rolled a simple utility that can do the legwork for us.

It's simplistic, but serviceable. It can tell you how much maximum charge the HP touchpad is able to take from a charging USB input (in mA). It will also show the current rate of charge (in mA/1000) where a positive munber is charging, negative is discharging.

It is availble from goo.im at: http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/apps Just side load this app: TPChargeTest-v1.0.apk 

I've been able to find weak USB cables, and determine that my iphone "quick charge" adapter (900mA) is slower that my HP Touchstone (1400 mA). Also the HP adapter is top of the line at 2000 mA and my laptop USB port is lowest at 500mA.

Try that and let us know what rate of charge you see, and the max the HP will accept.


----------



## bankerzero

NickD90 said:


> UPDATE_5/16/2012: HP voided my warranty [4 months left] when they found out my TP had android on it. I sent it in for repair under warranty and they refused to do anything with it unless I paid a blanket repair charge to the tune of $260.00+. I asked if they could just put a charge on the battery and mail it back and they said they could not do that, and would be sending it back in the same state they received it. Please be advised this will happen to you as well. Keep your batter above 15% always or you might get screwed like me. Now I'm out 130 bucks plus peripherals and deep seeded love for android. sad day ....


Same thing happened to me... I had a battery problem w/ android... I figured "it's worth a shot". HP repaired the TP for me without claiming anything was void... so I wouldn't tell ppl to assume this will happen to them... I means what's the worst thing that will happen from trying. mine was a battery question mark symbol.


----------



## brandonloves

I see that like two of you have sent off and received your repaired touchpad. I'm still waiting for mine at the repair center. It's looking like UPS lost it. it was "out for delivery" on 8/7/12 so they are supposed to get a specialist in touch with me in the next day or so. hopefully they'll just send me a new one all together.


----------



## nsfw

I punched my serial number into the HP website and it said the touchpad was out of warranty last month.. 
bummer for me..
I cracked mine open and replaced the battery with one i found on fleabay.
Still no light or anything on the screen. 
I wondered if the LVDS cable went bad, but I think the light on the home button is powered by the ribbon cable.. or maybe its the opposite? So at least one or the other should work.
I can't get any combination or button pressing or plugging into the computer to work. Guess I'm SOL.


----------



## ljbizserv

Well after taking advice from this forum I was able to revive my TP after the wife let it drain to 0% while still in CM9. Though I'm not exactly sure what fixed it. I tried various cables, touchstone, adapters, USB to PC for awhile. I even "taped" down the buttons thinking this would completely drain the battery and allow it to go back to the bootloader screen and thus exit CM9. Again, I was swinging for the fences here, don't know if this did any good. I tired
all the cable swapping, Touchstone, Cylinder charger, PC/USB charger, Phone charger for 2 days and nothing worked.

I had finally decided I would do the LiPo charger trick and when I got the HP completely disassembled, I thought I would try one more idea. I had remembered reading that some "circuitry or program error" was not allowing the TP to charge from a zero state while it was still in Android. So while it was all disassembled I plugged the microUSB into the port on the
system board, connected the two system boards that needed to be to allow the battery to charge. My theory was while absolutely everything else was unhooked, maybe the battery would charge. I have no idea where in the components the "circuitry or program error" lies, I was hoping it was still in the case and not on either of these two system boards (I don't know which chip is the memory or whatever). Anyways after 30 mins of "charging", I reassembled
the TP and it immediately showed the CM9 unlock screen, and 1% on the battery, my hopes was to be able to reboot into WebOS so I could do a proper charge (as I had read) but it died almost instantly. I then plugged in the Cylinder charger and got the "Battery warning/Lighting bolt icon", which I had never got in this issue, so I considered that to be some progress.
This about 2am and I was dead tired, so I wasn't staying up to watch for anything else, went to bed and got up at 9am and the TP was at the CM9 unlock screen with 100% charge.....

Again, I don't know if my taped button idea, disassembled charge idea or maybe the damn thing was just ready to comeback on by itself...

SO MY QUESTION IS:
Does any one know of an Android App, that will shut down the device once it gets to a predetermined low battery percentage say 15%...so I can avoid this in the future?


----------



## litdroid

Probably Tasker.


----------



## cobjones

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18138-app-to-shutdown-tp-before-0-battery/


----------



## tekrhino

Just FYI, If your TP Drains completely, and it wont start normally, you can revive it by holding PWR + VOL/Dwn + Home for about ten seconds or more.

I've let drain completely many times though not on purpose and this always worked for me.


----------



## nevertells

tekrhino said:


> Just FYI, If your TP Drains completely, and it wont start normally, you can revive it by holding PWR + VOL/Dwn + Home for about ten seconds or more.
> 
> I've let drain completely many times though not on purpose and this always worked for me.


What you state is not necessarily true.There are dozens of posts throughout the TouchPad forums about folks who cannot get their TouchPad to charge after it discharged down to zero no matter what button combination they try. You have been lucky so far. I suggest you be more diligent about not letting your TouchPad run down to zero or one day your PWR + VOL/Dwn + Home trick may not work.


----------



## rykanz

Has anyone had luck with replacing their Touchpad battery? I have tried everything and just opened mine up and pulled the battery. Initially it showed a 1.8v read, I tried to charge it and now it reads 0 and nothing seems to change that. Has anyone had success with putting in a new battery? Do you need to charge it before installing it? I haven't ordered a battery yet as I am hoping to hear a success story or two before I do.


----------



## nevertells

rykanz said:


> Has anyone had luck with replacing their Touchpad battery? I have tried everything and just opened mine up and pulled the battery. Initially it showed a 1.8v read, I tried to charge it and now it reads 0 and nothing seems to change that. Has anyone had success with putting in a new battery? Do you need to charge it before installing it? I haven't ordered a battery yet as I am hoping to hear a success story or two before I do.


Colchiro replaced his and it corrected his battery problems. In your case, the only way you are going to know that it will help is try it.


----------



## lifeisfun

It sure does not work for my friend ...
Still looking for solution


----------



## shezar

Once my tp got drained completely - I managed to bring it back to life by restarting with the vol+home combo. Random number of attempts, random amount of waiting but it brought back my tp two times.

Weird thing is that my TP was turned OFF and it drained in a night from 80%...


----------



## piston597

I just followed this vid whenever something like that happens, just hold it for a good min.


----------



## nevertells

shezar said:


> I just followed this vid whenever something like that happens, just hold it for a good min.


There are dozens and dozens of posts throughout the TouchPad forums about folks who cannot get their TouchPad to charge after it discharged down to zero, no matter what button combinations they try. I suggest you be more diligent about not letting your TouchPad run down to zero or one day your various button tricks may not work.

@Shezar, if you know for a FACT that your TouchPad was turned off and it drained from 80% to zero, then you have a hardware problem, probably a bad battery.


----------



## Madhatterpa

Ok.. I gave my wife a touchpad a year ago, charged it up, and she never used it. So today I decided to bring it out and try CM9 on it.. Low and behold, Home Button LED was flashing left to right while on charger for 4 hours.. It won't turn on.. So took it off the charger./. put it on my PC USB, tried the hold power and press the home button 20 times on both connections.. no luck.. then plugged it back into the HP charger.. no luck same flashing.. waited 10 minutes.. no change.. no low battery red symbol.. so this time I unplugged the USB cable going into the HP TP charger (not mini going into touchpad cause that's to breakable) and then tapped it in and out of the USB socket a few times in frustration. and what to my wonder eyes should appear as I tired out after doing the quick plug/unplug but the Battery Charging Red symbol!! It's working Again!!







Guess that USB power spiking was enough to kick start the charging circuit.. I only got the idea from a post I seen earlier [sorry forgot where] where someone opened their unit and placed a wire on the battery lead, and got theirs to work by connecting he wire to 3.6v.. I'd thing you wouldn't want to do this on a good USB connection on your computer or charger, so do it on an old 1AMP phone charger just in case the surge kills the power brick.. BTW.. I'm guessing it could kill the TP too SO ONLY TRY THIS AS A LAST RESORT!!


----------



## Madhatterpa

This is what worked for me: h [URL=ttp://rootzwiki]ttp://rootzwiki.com/topic/24844-touchpad-wont-charge-or-boot/page__st__60#entry1060492[/URL]


----------



## Madhatterpa

This is what worked for me: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/24844-touchpad-wont-charge-or-boot/page__st__60#entry1060492


----------



## shezar

nevertells said:


> @Shezar, if you know for a FACT that your TouchPad was turned off and it drained from 80% to zero, then you have a hardware problem, probably a bad battery.


Probably not. It only happened twice, about a month and a half ago. All good since then. I suspect the tablet didn't turn off propery.


----------



## nevertells

shezar said:


> Probably not. It only happened twice, about a month and a half ago. All good since then. I suspect the tablet didn't turn off propery.


I suspect that you are right. What happened to you was you though it was turned off when in fact it was not.


----------



## nevertells

Madhatterpa said:


> This is what worked for me: http://rootzwiki.com...60#entry1060492


There are dozens and dozens of posts throughout the TouchPad forums about folks who cannot get their TouchPad to charge after it discharged down to zero, no matter what button combinations they try. I suggest you be more diligent about not letting your TouchPad run down to zero or one day your various button tricks and other methods may not work. If you want to have your TouchPad around for a while, keep it charged up and do not let it run down to zero.


----------



## shezar

nevertells said:


> I suspect that you are right. What happened to you was you though it was turned off when in fact it was not.


I think I correctly assumed it since I did press Shutdown and the tablet vibrated as usual. I'm not sure what happened but I'm glad I managed to bring it back and that the problem didn't come back. Let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## nevertells

shezar said:


> I think I correctly assumed it since I did press Shutdown and the tablet vibrated as usual. I'm not sure what happened but I'm glad I managed to bring it back and that the problem didn't come back. Let's hope it stays that way.


Installing and configuring an app called AutomateIt will make sure it doesn't. I also hear that J.C. Sullins is finally working on a patch for the rom that will provide the same kind of protection.


----------



## nevertells

I hear that J.C. Sullins is working on a patch that will protect a TouchPad from draining to zero. Until then, there is an app called AutomateIt that will prevent one's TouchPad from draining to zero.


----------



## nevertells

Madhatterpa said:


> Ok.. I gave my wife a touchpad a year ago, charged it up, and she never used it. So today I decided to bring it out and try CM9 on it.. Low and behold, Home Button LED was flashing left to right while on charger for 4 hours.. It won't turn on.. So took it off the charger./. put it on my PC USB, tried the hold power and press the home button 20 times on both connections.. no luck.. then plugged it back into the HP charger.. no luck same flashing.. waited 10 minutes.. no change.. no low battery red symbol.. so this time I unplugged the USB cable going into the HP TP charger (not mini going into touchpad cause that's to breakable) and then tapped it in and out of the USB socket a few times in frustration. and what to my wonder eyes should appear as I tired out after doing the quick plug/unplug but the Battery Charging Red symbol!! It's working Again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess that USB power spiking was enough to kick start the charging circuit.. I only got the idea from a post I seen earlier [sorry forgot where] where someone opened their unit and placed a wire on the battery lead, and got theirs to work by connecting he wire to 3.6v.. I'd thing you wouldn't want to do this on a good USB connection on your computer or charger, so do it on an old 1AMP phone charger just in case the surge kills the power brick.. BTW.. I'm guessing it could kill the TP too SO ONLY TRY THIS AS A LAST RESORT!!


Happy you were successful in recovering your tablet. So many have not been as lucky. I hear that J.C. Sullins is working on a patch that will protect a TouchPad from draining to zero. Until then, there is an app called AutomateIt that will prevent one's TouchPad from draining to zero. This will not protect a tablet that is just left sitting for months on end from eventually draining to zero, but it will help prevent the accidental events that so many seem to be allowing to happen.


----------



## Salvation27

THANK YOU MODS!


----------



## uncynd

ljbizserv said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]So while it was all disassembled I plugged the microUSB into the port on the[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]system board, connected the two system boards that needed to be to allow the battery to charge. My theory was while absolutely everything else was unhooked, maybe the battery would charge. I have no idea where in the components the "circuitry or program error" lies, I was hoping it was still in the case and not on either of these two system boards (I don't know which chip is the memory or whatever). Anyways after 30 mins of "charging",[/background]


You sir are a GENIUS, honestly I figured my TP was LONG GONE, this battery illness happend to my TP back in June and I let it sit for 6 months! I just took out the battery and measured it on a multimeter..... 1.0V LOL I figured for sure it was toast.

Before I read your original post I was looking into buying a LIPO charger, hell I even took the battery down to local hobby store, they told me; "sorry sir can't charge it". So I took out the two boards needed and followed your instructions, however I plugged my USB cable into the back of my laptop hoping to get a 500mA charge instead of whatever...2A? Anyways I've been checking it periodically now with the multimeter and it's up to 1.8V...I am so happy I hope it comes back to ~3.3V and I can use my TP again.

THANK - YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR POST 'ljbizserv' .......DUNNO WHAT TO SAY BUT THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## blaineevans

Multiple threads merged, if anymore pop up simply report them to let us know.

Our apologies on the delay, only one member on staff has a TP and I think even _he's _afraid to admit it.


----------



## Salvation27

blaineevans said:


> Multiple threads merged, if anymore pop up simply report them to let us know.
> 
> Our apologies on the delay, only one member on staff has a TP and I think even _he's _afraid to admit it.


NEVER BE AFRAID! OUR TPs are constantly resurrected and better than EVER!


----------



## DiploMax

sorry to revive this thread, but mine is down and out for the count. its been about a week. before it drained it was charging on a faulty wire, I found the micro side was broken. anyway, it was working well, but I was worried so i put it to charge on a different wire but from the PC. It drained down to ZERO but stayed on, i unplugged it and tried to put it into the wall charger, but it died and I couldnt get it back on since.


----------



## redrock8

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Had a completely dead TP, tried every button combination, all chargers, nada. [/background]
*QHSUSB DLOAD driver error when connected to pc and pressing power+vol dwn+home.*
*Followed JCSullins TPDebrick v004 instructions to a t. Worked perfectly. TP alive and working 100%*
*Thanks JC!!*

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38786-tpdebrick-v004/


----------

